# show jumping show a few weeks ago



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

this was a horse show i did a few weeks ago and got 6th in thr 2"3 and 4th on the 2"6.but thomas this day was being very difficult to handle and a little so and so


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

You look fab. :wink: 

Did you enjoy it though?


----------



## LizAndCollin101 (Jul 10, 2008)

You And Your Horse Looked Like You Were Having Fun!

Congrats On Your Placings When Your Horse Was Difficult!


----------



## Malorey (Aug 14, 2008)

You guys look great!


----------

